
The Mysterious 'Owl' (*+*) - Aswath3167
https://dev.to/theaswathprabhu/the-mysterious-owl-11g7
======
rahuldottech
Oh god. I hate it when emoji are used in articles. I don't know why I just...
can't stand them. Occasional use in informal chats is okay, but that's about
it.

